# Need some recommendations for a small bullet type blender



## sandyut (May 18, 2021)

I have a very old one that I have been keeping alive for too long and it needs parts again.  We have a full size Oster that is bomb proof and and immersion blender.  What I need is a small bullet type for sauces.  I would like to keep the budge under $50.  Let me know what you have, like or dislike.  Many thanks!


----------



## Torc (May 18, 2021)

I was going to suggest a Ninja style but they are definitely over budget. We got ours used from a family member and love the bullet aspect.

I would check eBay, Craigslist or FB Marketplace.


----------



## sandyut (May 18, 2021)

I guess share anything even if over budget.  I need one that works and will last.  being old school and tight with my cash, I would prefer to pay less, but i dont want junk either.


----------



## Torc (May 18, 2021)

Too bad there isn't a Harbor Freight for houses appliances.


----------



## Wasi (May 18, 2021)

We got this at Kohls for $30.   Amazon.com: Ninja Food Chopper Express Chop with 200-Watt, 16-Ounce Bowl for Mincing, Chopping, Grinding, Blending and Meal Prep (NJ110GR): Kitchen & Dining


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 18, 2021)

Might look for Refurbished Blenders.  Can find some good deals.  I found a  NinjaChef Professional  for good deal.  I never imagined how much better a good blender is.


----------



## Buttah Butts (May 18, 2021)

The ninja is hard to beat


----------



## civilsmoker (May 18, 2021)

Wasi said:


> We got this at Kohls for $30.   Amazon.com: Ninja Food Chopper Express Chop with 200-Watt, 16-Ounce Bowl for Mincing, Chopping, Grinding, Blending and Meal Prep (NJ110GR): Kitchen & Dining



We have had this one for YEARS and it has been used a LOT!

My wife also got this one a few months back for quick simple things.....It seems to work pretty good for the price as well......and when it doesn't no biggy….


----------



## civilsmoker (May 18, 2021)

PS this is the one I would get for the money/quality you want to spend......The ninja's go up from here and they all work.


----------



## tallbm (May 18, 2021)

sandyut said:


> I have a very old one that I have been keeping alive for too long and it needs parts again.  We have a full size Oster that is bomb proof and and immersion blender.  What I need is a small bullet type for sauces.  I would like to keep the budge under $50.  Let me know what you have, like or dislike.  Many thanks!



I've always rocked a Magic Bullet.
Every year some place (usually walmart) will sell them for like $15-$20 during Black Friday-Cyber Monday weekend.

No complaints with the thing it's lasted forever.
The sets usually come with a number of cups including one with a handle so if the main cup breaks you likely have a backup.
My set also came with the spice grinder blade but I'm not sure the newer less expensive sets do these days and they force you to buy the blade separately. The milling/grinder blade does a great job grinding things down. I've ground coffee, bay leaves, pepper corns, pickling spice, etc. all to my desired consistencies.

The cost is in your wheelhouse and there are plenty of additional blades, parts, cups you could add on if desired.   I hope this info helps :)


----------

